# Is throwing a P2261 "Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction" normal?



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

Obviously, its a fault, and not 'normal' but is it not unusually to have the car throw this code from time to time, or should I check something out?
Ever since getting the vag-com a few weeks back, I've thrown this a few times and I've cleared it a few times. Could it be a bad solenoid or something worse? I'm not 100% sure what causes this code or what it means. wiki.ross-tech.com says it could be bad wiring or the hardware may be bad, but if its not throwing every time I drive, then the hardware is probably not totally broken. I should get back under the car and double check everything but what I could see and feel from reaching through the engine, everything felt connected properly and totally free of kinks.
Here is the full code. Mods are in my sig:

_Quote »_
Friday,03,August,2007,18:01:48:20937
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 115 H
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030
Software Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 06496
1 Fault Found:
008801 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction 
P2261 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 6
Mileage: 22164 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 22:36:49
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2362 /min
Load: 8.6 %
Speed: 61.0 km/h
Temperature: 91.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

Readiness: 0000 0000
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


I'll forward this along to forge to see what they think. Hopefully its no big deal.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Is throwing a P2261 "Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction" normal? (Arin)*

Oh christ Flames, meet Fuel


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Is throwing a P2261 "Boost Pressure Control Valve (Rub-ISH)*

Thats not the point of this, and I don't want it to be. I dont see EVERYONE posting this so it may just be a slight fault in the selenoid, which seems like it would be a simple replacement.


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Is throwing a P2261 "Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction" normal? (Arin)*

Based on the stamped engine load and speed it looks like you were off throttle when it tripped. Like it should have been venting or recirculating. (not sure how your spacer is set). it has also happened 6 times since you last cleared your codes. Now get in the car and run a log with this scenario when you get a chance. Then we can see what happened right before and right after the code... If you can throw one.
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2362 /min
Load: 8.6 %
Speed: 61.0 km/h
Temperature: 91.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Is throwing a P2261 "Boost Pressure Control Valve (Spongebobnopants)*

Good.. first time in limp mode last night. would not boost at all. I went out on the town and returned to the vehicle a few hours later. My friends GF drove it home and the car boosted and was no longer in limp mode.
I'm updating vag com right now and scanning for codes.


_Modified by Arin at 11:31 PM 8-5-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Is throwing a P2261 "Boost Pressure Control Valve (Arin)*


_Quote »_
Sunday,05,August,2007,11:25:43:20937
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 115 H
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030
Software Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 06496
1 Fault Found:
000564 - Boost Pressure Regulation: Limit Exceeded (Overboost Condition) 
P0234 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 23229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 23:18:03
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3473 /min
Load: 43.1 %
Speed: 137.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 30.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 0000



_Quote »_
16618/P0234/000564 - Boost Pressure Regulation: Limit Exceeded (Overboost Condition) 
[edit]Possible Symptoms 
Boost pressure too high 
Reduced power output 
[edit]Possible Causes 
Hoses incorrect connected, disconnected, blocked or leaking 
Malfunction N75 
[edit]Possible Solutions 
Check charge pressure control 
Check Solenoid Valve for Boost Pressure Control (N75) 




_Modified by Arin at 11:27 AM 8-5-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Is throwing a P2261 "Boost Pressure Control Valve (Arin)*

Well, the car is just strange now... I had the car running for a bit and w/o the ac on I noticed that the boost gauge would go from around -20 to -15 or -10 every few seconds and the car would sound like it was struggling for a moment. I'll scan it again tomorrow after work and see if there are more codes.








I think I'll be taking the forge DV off when I do my own 15k oil change later this week. If the problem continues I'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Could there be a leak? The unstable vac reading seems to suggest it. By all means if you have your stock dv setup it would be worth swapping as it will eliminate a few variables in one go. If the situation improves we could then send you new components to try and correct the issue.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Here is a mega log I did the next morning. I don't think I have a leak. I top out around 20psi and the max I see is a spike after letting off the throttle that goes up to about 23psi.
I cut out the boring parts and I've stacked it on top of each other. I hope its readable.











_Modified by Arin at 10:57 AM 8-6-2007_


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Is the valve greased properly? Did you go under the car to check all the connections physically including the electrical?
If all looks tight, I would swap with an oem and retest to eliminate what the cause could be. If it is the Forge valve I'm sure they'll work with you to replace the failed component if there is one. The only 2 things I can think of are the solenoid or the valve is sticking.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Arin)*

A small vac leak will have an affect on vac at idle, affect the DV's ability to open, but at the same time not leak enough to prevent peak boost from occuring. Dont rule it out as an option. The N249 is the solenoid that tells the DV to open, if its trying to do its job and failing then it will throw that code.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Bulletproof Auto)*

I wish I had the time to check it after work but by the time the car cools down, its getting too dark. I'll have to take a look at it this weekend and check again. something may have worked its way loose that I cant see or feel. I did check it twice within one week after installing it but that was now months ago.


----------



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

I recenlty had a problem with my forge DV but it was my own install problem...
I left one of the hose's hanging too low and it was barely rubbing on the axel until it wore a small pin hole in the tube... I noticed that I was suddenly not boosting anything over 10 psi and it was fluttering a lot
when I pulled over I could hear a small whistle/whine from the passanger wheel well so I had to cut the tube and re-attach it


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Arin said:


> Obviously, its a fault, and not 'normal' but is it not unusually to have the car throw this code from time to time, or should I check something out?<p>Ever since getting the vag-com a few weeks back, I've thrown this a few times and I've cleared it a few times. Could it be a bad solenoid or something worse? I'm not 100% sure what causes this code or what it means. wiki.ross-tech.com says it could be bad wiring or the hardware may be bad, but if its not throwing every time I drive, then the hardware is probably not totally broken. I should get back under the car and double check everything but what I could see and feel from reaching through the engine, everything felt connected properly and totally free of kinks.<p>Here is the full code. Mods are in my sig:<p><TABLE WIDTH="90%" CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 ALIGN=CENTER><TR><TD><i>Quote »</i></TD></TR><TR><TD CLASS="quote"><br>Friday,03,August,2007,18:01:48:20937<br>VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1<p> Address 01: Engine<br>Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 115 H<br> Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030<br> Software Coding: 0403010A1C070160<br> Work Shop Code: WSC 06496<br>1 Fault Found:<p>008801 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction <br> P2261 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent<br> Freeze Frame:<br> Fault Status: 00101000<br> Fault Priority: 0<br> Fault Frequency: 6<br> Mileage: 22164 km<br> Time Indication: 0<br> Date: 2000.00.00<br> Time: 22:36:49<p> Freeze Frame:<br> RPM: 2362 /min<br> Load: 8.6 %<br> Speed: 61.0 km/h<br> Temperature: 91.0°C<br> Temperature: 36.0°C<br> Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar<br> Voltage: 13.970 V<p><br>Readiness: 0000 0000<br>---------------------------------------------------------------------------<br></TD></TR></TABLE><p>I'll forward this along to forge to see what they think. Hopefully its no big deal.


Did u fix the issue and what was it? Im having same codes and im running a dv+ .i open it and lubricated with oil but no luck.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

talja10 said:


> Did u fix the issue and what was it? Im having same codes and im running a dv+ .i open it and lubricated with oil but no luck.



It's a softcode issue that the dv+ has, but causes no harm to the motor. It seems to be only with some vehicles and GFB is looking into this.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Is throwing a P2261 "Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunct...*



Nevaeh_Speed said:


> It's a softcode issue that the dv+ has, but causes no harm to the motor. It seems to be only with some vehicles and GFB is looking into this.


No man its not that.i know what u talking about cuz i had that since day 1 with dv+ but this one its throwing eng light on.


----------



## <Jimmy> (Jul 27, 2014)

I got the same error code as the OP. Is this related to the AC system? My AC just went out and I have the P2261 error code. Thx.


----------



## marlboro1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> It's a softcode issue that the dv+ has, but causes no harm to the motor. It seems to be only with some vehicles and GFB is looking into this.


Do you (or anyone else) have more information on this? I recently installed DV+ and I got the same fault. Trying to find more information on the issue.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Do a quick search about the DV+, one of the companies selling them did some research about it.

Sent via phone by thumb entry


----------



## marlboro1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Do a quick search about the DV+, one of the companies selling them did some research about it.
> 
> Sent via phone by thumb entry


I did that on Google but nothing in regards of your statement comes up. Can you provide me a link please?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6152600-Go-Fast-Bits-(GFB)-DV-Review/page2

Sent via phone by thumb entry


----------

